# Terror in Mumbai-HBO documentary



## Petard (13 Dec 2009)

A recent documentary on the terrorsit attacks is being presented by HBO
http://www.hbo.com/docs/programs/terrorinmumbai/

Its well worth seeing for those who have an interest in how those terrible events occurred, and why it took so long to deal with such a small group of terrorists, this documentary does try to explain it in a very concise way, a word of caution though, it does show visually the brutality of what happened with extensive use of security camera footage, photos immediately after massacres, and intercepted phone recordings of the terrorist controllers directing the gunmen


----------

